# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как изменить константу Strange в ключе SmartKey3?

## ОловниятВойник

Обнаружил что на ключе значение этой константы
USB 0х5709192 а надо 0x7D4A179F...как ее поменять?
Какая функция делает это?

----------

